# Star Trek 1 bis 4: Originalfilme kommen in 4K-Sammelbox - Der Zorn des Khan und Co.



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Juli 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek 1 bis 4: Originalfilme kommen in 4K-Sammelbox - Der Zorn des Khan und Co.*

						Paramount hat angekündigt, dass die ersten vier Kinofilme mit der Originalbesatzung der U.S.S. Enterprise in 4K-Auflösung auf Blu-ray erscheinen. Anlass ist der 55. Geburtstag von Star Trek. Das Box-Set enthält Star Trek: Der Film, Star Trek 2: Der Zorn des Khan, Star Trek 3: Auf der Suche nach Mr. Spock und Star Trek 4: Zurück in die Gegenwart. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek 1 bis 4: Originalfilme kommen in 4K-Sammelbox - Der Zorn des Khan und Co.*


----------



## T-MAXX (13. Juli 2021)

Ist ja schön und gut, aber da müsste ich mir einen neuen TV kaufen und unter 85" kaufe ich mir kein neuen TV.
Außerdem wird es noch Zeit brauchen um die Filme von 1-10 auf 4K zu bekommen.
Daher bleibe ich erstmal bei meiner DVD-Sammlung...


----------



## RyzA (13. Juli 2021)

Wir haben auch "nur" FHD Fernseher. Ich habe die Star Trek 10´er Box auf Bluray.
Die reicht mir.


----------



## Soli (13. Juli 2021)

Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen wie Teil 1 in 4K aussehen soll. Die FHD Variante ist ja stellenweise schon echt gruselig.


----------



## Ripcord (13. Juli 2021)

Die 4k Versionen werden wahrscheinlich nicht nur durch eine höhere Auflösung profitieren. Freue mich schon auf Zurück in die Gegenwart in 4k. Mein Lieblingsteil.


----------



## sfc (13. Juli 2021)

Klingt vielversprechend, aber ich warte lieber, bis es alle echten Star Trek Filme (1 bis 10) in der Quali verfügbar sind. Macht ohne den DC von Teil 1 auch iwi keinen Sinn.


----------



## Shinchyko (13. Juli 2021)

Njoa. Einzigst der verbesserte Farbraum/Kontrast mit dem HDR wird wahrscheinlich nice. Der Ton wird vermutlich weiterhin  bei Deutsch in  2.0 DD bleiben, was sehr schade ist/wäre, da ich den Film gerne mal mit Auro3D schauen würde. (Auf Deutsch) Die Englische TrueHD Spur ist so viel toller vom Klang.


----------



## T-MAXX (13. Juli 2021)

Heretic_clown schrieb:


> 4k ist in den meisten Wohnzimmern unnütz. Außer beim Herren ganz oben bei 85 Zoll.


Das ist nur wenn ich einen neuen TV kaufen möchte. Ob der nun 4K hat oder nicht, ist für mich unwichtig.
Aber auf einem großen 85" TV machen gerade SciFi-Serie einfach nur Spaß.
Außerdem brauche ich bei Spielen dort keine Brille.
Nein ich habe noch keine Brille und so lange ich ohne klar komme bleibt das auch so...


----------



## Lexx (13. Juli 2021)

Heretic_clown schrieb:


> Kosten eh nichts mehr ein Teil von dem was es früher gekostet hat.


Prost.

Oder kiffst du?


----------

